# No 380 ammo !



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

When did this crazyness start ? I went to sportsmens, cabelas, wallyworld, cal ranch and not a single box to be found. Was i just unlucky or is there panic buying again ?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Sportsman's ammo selection is pretty sad right now. I'm actually surprised Cabela's didn't have it. Have you tried Sports Authority or Big 5? I'd try the gun stores. Gunnies and Gallenson's usually have a pretty good selection of ammo. Online might be the way to go on this one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Reload. People thought I was wasting my time reloading for the wifes. Not any more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

+1 on the reload. I just got back into reloading. Lucky for me I saved most of my brass even when I wasn't reloading. I even have a collection of brass growing for calibers I don't have from mooching off friends who don't reload. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 on the reloading

but it isnt just 380. walk in to any of your local wally worlds and try to pick up some handgun ammo. you'd be surprised at how empty thier shelves are..


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Components are getting hard to find as well. Went up to Cabelas the other day and they were out of almost all primers. No small pistol or small rifle primers to be found.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> Components are getting hard to find as well. Went up to Cabelas the other day and they were out of almost all primers. No small pistol or small rifle primers to be found.


I know the guy who bought them all.. :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang you LeDouche!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

A lot of online places have ammo, but the freight can be expensive. An option is to order from Cabela's. You will pay sales tax, but the shipping is free to the store. Looks like Holder put the scare back in people. Ammo was starting to make it's way back to inventories - with his comments last week, puts the panic back on the street.

They should just pass a law to make drugs illegal and Mexico wouldn't have to worry about guns being smuggled across the border.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Nueces said:


> .
> 
> They should just pass a law to make drugs illegal and Mexico wouldn't have to worry about guns being smuggled across the border.


 

I saw three boxes of .380 at Cabelas Saturday morning -?brand. Got some from midway recently. I haven't seen a box of 38s in Wally World for months.
+1 on reloading.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw some .380 at Get Some and Heritage Arms (both in Midvale) a few days ago if that helps.

Its such a joke trying to buy components right now. I feel like I need to buy a ton when they have what I want because the next time I come back, they are out! I dont see the big worry, because it seems Obama is more focused on assault weapons anyways


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Mabey it's time to dust off the ol'rockchucker !


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now yer talkin.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> No 380 ammo !


No 380 ammo? Its just those guys with the new Ruger LCPs feeding their new toys. -()/>-


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

James said:


> > No 380 ammo !
> 
> 
> No 380 ammo? Its just those guys with the new Ruger LCPs feeding their new toys. -()/>-


Yup!!! O*--


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Cal Ranch on 78th in West Jordan has a decent supply of alot of different calibers. I just bought some 45ACP there after I stopped at Wal-Mart and they didn't have any. I didn't notice 380 specifically though.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

FYI, Yesterday Cal Ranch on 78th didn't have any .380 or 9mm.


----------

